# Are You Losing Weight Too Fast Or Too Slow?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I started your Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle program two months ago weighing 358 pounds and 45.1% BF. I am 5’6″ tall. I weigh in on Sunday mornings and check my body fat with the OMRON (I know that’s not ideal but I don’t think the calipers will work at my current bf% level). [...]

*Read More...*


----------

